# Skid's Art



## Skid (May 28, 2012)

Hellou mates, i am new to drawing with pencil.. (i started few days ago) i am from Croatia and i wanna learn from people who draw good.I will post my drawing attempts here.Please comment and give me advices


----------



## Skid (May 28, 2012)




----------



## sjames78 (May 30, 2012)

Hi Skid, your drawing needs some improvements. I am Scarlett and I also love to draw. I am not good before but after I found this site http://catarinamgarcia.blogspot.com/ , It really changes me. It inspires me a lot and make my self work harder and I am so glad and happy for my achievements now.


----------



## Skid (May 28, 2012)

i know i need improvement, i am thankful for your comment and i will look your link now.. hope it will help me  tnx  more pictures soon.


----------



## abneyart (Aug 6, 2012)

i personally like the drawing you have pictured because they are simple and capture the simple shapes of the objects you are trying to draw


the best advice i can give is "draw what you see".everyoen who asks me how i always say the same thing i tell them as ive told you to "draw what you see"

i dont finish a project until i am completly satisfied. i try to make the painting or drawing exactly like what i see.

everyone sees differently and if you are satisfied with your painting or drawing in your mind then it dosnt matter what others think try not to be arrogant tho.

another tip : i have found that cheap materials work pretty much the exact same way as expensive ones do so you cannot blame the quality of your art on the quality of your materials/


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Draw and draw often...I can't say that enough. Look at what you are drawing and really see what it is you are drawing don't draw a line unless you have a purpose and know what it is. draw from life and draw often you can only get better...I have never seen anybody ever get worse buy drawing all of the time, only when they do not draw they stay the same. Drawing is the key to anything that is art.


----------

